
How to Ease Tensions Between Cyclists and Walkers - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/08/amsterdam-bike-pedestrian-safety-shared-space-street-design/596542/
======
pmdulaney
My motto as a cyclist: "The pedestrian is king -- no matter where you
encounter him." And those kids on skateboards? Be happy that they are not
sitting on their butts playing a video game.

